# mac equivalent to nars orgasm lipgloss



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

is there one?

prrr isn't close enough. i really like the colour of orgasm gloss, but the consistency isn't very awesome and after reading the reviews on it, mine isn't just a fluke...it seems like the texture of all the tubes is kind of gross.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried mac Lustreglass in Love Nectar?  It may be too peach, but I thought I'd suggest it.  

I only have one Nars lipgloss in Aura.  You're right..not a huge fan of the texture, either, but I LOVE the color, so I put up with it. :\


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2008)

I have both and i think that MAC's lipglass in bada boom which i got in the 2007 holliday set is simmilar. I'm not sure if Bada Boom is permanent or LE.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 7, 2008)

oyster girl is  pretty close


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

i have oyster girl and it's nothing close to orgasm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have love nectar, too...i never even thought of that, i'm going to have to compare them now. thanks ladies!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

Let me know if that's similar..I've been debating on buying Orgasm despite the texture, and if it's similar I won't have to!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 7, 2008)

Nymphette? Or would I be way off?


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 7, 2008)

I was definitely going to say Love Nectar would be close and Nymphette too. I've seen the Orgasm gloss in person and I think Nymphette is similar.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I have all 3 (NARS Orgasm, MAC Nympette and Love Nectar) I don't know how that happened! haha. Anyway, I swatched them on my hand (pics  didn't come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I would say the closest is Nymphette, although is has a little more gold glitter in it, the color is almost right on. Love Nectar is lighter and a little more glittery. Hope that helps!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Nymphette? Or would I be way off?_

 
agreed.  a custy came in to compare, and that's what i sold her.


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 12, 2008)

i think someone asked this earlier also so u might want to look tht thread up. my suggestion:
mac nymphette


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you're looking for MAC only, but if anyone else is interested there's a cheapy drugstore dupe that's comparable. Can't say it's exact, but it's close.. NYC lipgloss in 'Sun Gold Pink'.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I'm pretty sure you're looking for MAC only, but if anyone else is interested there's a cheapy drugstore dupe that's comparable. Can't say it's exact, but it's close.. NYC lipgloss in 'Sun Gold Pink'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the cheaper the better, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm just really not liking the texture of orgasm, and i know i'm comfortable with mac's lipglass texture. i bet nyc's texture is pretty smooth too though, drugstore lipglosses usually are...so i'm gonna have to go find this tomorrow!


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Ok I have all 3 (NARS Orgasm, MAC Nympette and Love Nectar) I don't know how that happened! haha. Anyway, I swatched them on my hand (pics  didn't come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I would say the closest is Nymphette, although is has a little more gold glitter in it, the color is almost right on. Love Nectar is lighter and a little more glittery. Hope that helps!_

 
Thank you, i was gonna guessing Love Nectar.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_the cheaper the better, actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm just really not liking the texture of orgasm, and i know i'm comfortable with mac's lipglass texture. i bet nyc's texture is pretty smooth too though, drugstore lipglosses usually are...so i'm gonna have to go find this tomorrow!_

 
Cool! Let me know if you like it or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..I've seen it at Walmart and CVS, don't think they carry it at walgreens but wherever they have a decent selection of NYC stuff. It can't be more than like $2 either.. so I think it wins in that category.


----------



## HOneY LuSt (Sep 13, 2008)

Ensign lusreglass


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 13, 2008)

maybe posh it up plushglass?


----------



## hollyca (Sep 14, 2008)

Target sells NYC for $2.00. I haven't tried it though.  While you're there get the Milini blush in Lumonious. It's almost an exact dupe for the Orgasm blush.  I can't really tell a difference on my NC20


----------



## cherryblsm (Jan 13, 2009)

I too am looking for a dupe in actually any brand for Orgasm lip gloss or lipstick..I have tried the NYC "Sungold Pink"-have it.  It is a beautiful color but I can't stand the perfume taste of it.  It is soooo aweful, it is like I licked detergent or perfume!  Really bad! Bad enough that I won't use this l/g...


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

the nyc sun gold pink gloss some1 mentioned above is listed in alot of mags i read! i havent checked it out yet but i guess its suppose to be really pretty


----------



## Meisje (Jan 20, 2009)

I just bought it (NYC Sungold Pink) and it's gorgeous. But it was marked discontinued


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 21, 2009)

I immediately thought of Nymphette.


----------

